# ndiswrapper with netgear wg511, wlan0

## Cid

hi, i have a netgear wg511 pc card in my laptop that won't work through normal methods, so i've decided to try ndiswrapper. i went through the installation steps and it's not working. first i want to see if i can get this other "problem" fixed. i have a built in ethernet port and i plug in my wireless card to the pcmcia slot. when the wireless card isn't plugged in, the ethernet port is eth0, but when it is plugged in, the ethernet port switches to eth1 and the wireless card is eth0. is there any way to make the ethernet port stay as eth0? now to the ndiswrapper stuff related to the last problem, the instructiions keep mentioning wlan0, so i found that i needed to create /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 , so i did that, but it still says that wlan0 doesn't exist. so how do i make my ethernet port always eth0 and my wireless card wlan0?

ok, aside from that, i have ndiswrapper installed, the module is loaded, and i've loaded the windows drivers that came on the disk with the card. everything seemed to have went ok, but nothing is working and the lights don't even light up on my card. dmesg gives me this:

```

ndiswrapper version 0.10 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

```

so ndiswrapper is loaded, but i don't get anything saying it loaded the card and it won't start it up. the drivers seem to be installed correctly:

```
 

# ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

netwg511        hardware present

```

any help on any of these problems is appreciated. thanks a lot.

----------

## westboy21

Just out of curiosity, what does iwconfig give you?  I believe this is part of the wireless-tools package.  

I just finished an ndiswrapper fight this weekend, so I wish you the best of luck and hope I can help.  Also, have you edited /etc/conf.d/net to include your wireless settings.  True you may not have wlan0 yet, but this step will need to be done eventually.

----------

## Codo

have a look at this thread:

[url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435

[/url]

Have a look at /var/log/messages, and there should be some ndiswrapper messages there, like wlan0 driver loaded, blablabla.  If you get some tx_power errors, it shouldn't be a problem.

If you are using wpa, it will be a bit tricky, but works very well (I have a WG511 v3 "made in china", and it is very good and reliable).  You need to emerge wpa_supplicant.

What is your router?  Set everything to dhcp, and post your /etc/conf.d files...

----------

## Cid

 *westboy21 wrote:*   

> Just out of curiosity, what does iwconfig give you?  I believe this is part of the wireless-tools package.  
> 
> I just finished an ndiswrapper fight this weekend, so I wish you the best of luck and hope I can help.  Also, have you edited /etc/conf.d/net to include your wireless settings.  True you may not have wlan0 yet, but this step will need to be done eventually.

 

```

# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      NOT READY!  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=0/200  

          Retry min limit:0   RTS thr=0 B   Fragment thr=0 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

```

there is the output from iwconfig...what needs to be changed in /etc/conf.d/net?i added:

```

ifconfig_wlan0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5 -N"

```

but wlan0 doesn't exist yet...i have entries for eth0 and eth1 just like that. is there anything specific i need to add? thanks.

----------

## Cid

 *Codo wrote:*   

> have a look at this thread:
> 
> [url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122435
> 
> [/url]
> ...

 

what message files should i look at? i've looked at /var/log/kernel/current, there is an entry that says that ndiswrapper v0.10 is loaded, but nothing about wlan0 driver being loaded. 

what is wpa? i'm new to wireless, and i think i have wg511 v2, but i'm not sure. there is a little v2 on the back.

i have a linksys befw11s4 wireless router, everything is definitely set correctly on it. i don't think i'm even to the point where my laptop is even seeing the router anyway.

/etc/conf.d/net

```

ifconfig_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 5 -N"

ifconfig_eth1=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 5 -N"

ifconfig_wlan0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 5 -N"

```

those are the only uncommented lines

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_eth0="any"

mode_eth0="managed"

channel_eth0="3"

```

i probably need some changes in this file, but i'm not sure what. i'm pretty sure i can change the stuff using iwconfig though, like the essid and channel. anyway, thanks for the help.

----------

## Codo

 *Cid wrote:*   

> what message files should i look at? i've looked at /var/log/kernel/current, there is an entry that says that ndiswrapper v0.10 is loaded, but nothing about wlan0 driver being loaded.

 

That is only for the kernel.  You are using metalog, I suppose, so dig in all subdirectories.  There should be a "generic" one.  I use sys-log...

 *Cid wrote:*   

> what is wpa?

 It's an encryption method.  Check your router to see what encryption method it's using.  Your router may be using WEP, WPA-PSK, or nothing.  I suggest starting with WEP.

 *Cid wrote:*   

> i'm new to wireless, and i think i have wg511 v2, but i'm not sure. there is a little v2 on the back.

 You may want to use Prism54 drivers...

Now, let's stick with ndiswrapper.  Make sure the module has loaded.  After that, do:

```
$iwlist
```

This will show all access points in range.  If this works, raise your hands and say "Yes!".  Your card will work.

Now, every access point has an ESSID.  do a

```
$iwconfig eth0 ESSID type_your_essid_here
```

And then do a iwconfig.  If the a link has been made, you will see the ESSID of your card matching your router.  There are all sort of things like setting the WEP key, etc, etc, etc...  do some trial and error.

Let us know how it goes  :Smile: 

----------

## Cid

 *Codo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That is only for the kernel.  You are using metalog, I suppose, so dig in all subdirectories.  There should be a "generic" one.  I use sys-log...
> 
> 

 

ok, i found the 'everything' log and it has no information about ndiswrapper or wlan0

 *Codo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's an encryption method.  Check your router to see what encryption method it's using.  Your router may be using WEP, WPA-PSK, or nothing.  I suggest starting with WEP.
> 
> 

 

my router currently has no encryption method set.

 *Codo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You may want to use Prism54 drivers...
> 
> 

 

i've tried it with no success.

 *Codo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now, let's stick with ndiswrapper.  Make sure the module has loaded.  After that, do:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

iwlist says i need to specify an interface and then an option....so i did eth0 and scanning. it said "No scan results". 

i'm pretty sure the drivers are not being loaded correctly to the card, the lights don't light up at all. it is being recognized by the OS though. everything says it's there, but it doesn't make it available.

i'd still like to get the wireless card to always be wlan0 and my ethernet port always be eth0, so if anyone knows anything about that i'd appreciate it. hopefully i'll get this soon, ndiswrapper's list of cards has mine listed, so someone out there has it working  :Smile: 

----------

## Codo

 *Quote:*   

> iwlist says i need to specify an interface and then an option....so i did eth0 and scanning. it said "No scan results".

 

 *Quote:*   

> i'd still like to get the wireless card to always be wlan0 and my ethernet port always be eth0, so if anyone knows anything about that i'd appreciate it. hopefully i'll get this soon, ndiswrapper's list of cards has mine listed, so someone out there has it working

 

Make your /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper look like this and try out... (notice I have UNCOMMENTED the alias....  This way, the system will forward calls on wlan0 to the module...  don forget to do modules-update...

```
# Options for ndiswrapper.

# Set this alias to some device. Usually wlan0 unless you've got more than one

# wireless card.

alias wlan0 ndiswrapper

# It is no longer required to call loadndisdriver explictitly; please remove

# any and all entries in the modules.d files that refer to it.
```

 *Quote:*   

> i'm pretty sure the drivers are not being loaded correctly to the card, the lights don't light up at all. it is being recognized by the OS though. everything says it's there, but it doesn't make it available.

 

In this case, is a matter of trial and error.  If your card is version 2 "Made in taiwan", I think there is a file .arm that you have to copy accross and put into /etc/ndiswrapper/netwg511.  That is the firmware.  My card "Made in China v3" comes with no firmware, but I know that earlier versions need that little file.  Use the drivers from your CD...  Have you done ndiswrapper -i netwg511.inf?  I suppose you have.  :Rolling Eyes: 

After all that, could you post the output of iwconfig? and ifconfig -a?

----------

## Cid

ok, i put the arm file in that directory, still nothing. but i did notice something. i unplugged the card and plugged it back in and then checked the kernel messages and it seems like it's still trying to use the prism54 drivers. i unloaded the prism54 module so i thought that would take care of that, but it somehow the module is getting loaded when i plug the card back in. this might be the reason why ndiswrapper isn't working. i'm trying to make it so it doesn't use the prism54 module, but i don't really know how, any suggestions? thanks.

oh yea, my /etc/modules.d/ndiswrapper is the same as yours and i still get no wlan0. and here is my iwconfig and ifconfig -a

```

# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth0      NOT READY!  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"any"

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF   

          Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=0/200  

          Retry min limit:0   RTS thr=-1 B   Fragment thr=-1 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# ifconfig -a

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr BE:82:BA:B7:71:16  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:B4:00:00:00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:74:3E:7B:9E  

          inet addr:192.168.1.105  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:45148 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:25219 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:61671871 (58.8 Mb)  TX bytes:2114326 (2.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xec80 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## Codo

Ok, you have to take away the prism54 driver, and make sure it does not get loaded.  If you emerged it, try to unmerge it and remove /lib/modules/${VERSION}/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/prism54.  The modules gets autoloaded because the module is telling the kernel "Hey, by the way, I can handle the card with PCIID...", so just get rid of the little *******.

----------

## Cid

thanks for you help...but i got rid of ndiswrapper since i stumbled upon a solution to the problem i was having with the prism54 drivers. the card is working perfectly now, thanks again.

----------

## Codo

Excellent.

----------

## aries

Performance lost with ndiswrapper?

Do you have any idea about the performance of this networkcard with ndiswrapper and the system load ?

I want to buy this card too.

----------

## Codo

 *aries wrote:*   

> Performance lost with ndiswrapper?
> 
> Do you have any idea about the performance of this networkcard with ndiswrapper and the system load ?
> 
> I want to buy this card too.

 

I don't know, as I haven't benchmarked...  I use it to access the internet, and I have a 512K connection, so...   For the price (it's extremely cheap) it works fine for me...  I have no performance issues with ndiswrapper, I have to say.  It's faster than my old usb modem (speedtouch)

----------

